

How To Tell HTML From HTML5 - rocky_ex
http://main.makeuseoflimited.netdna-cdn.com/tech-fun/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/html5.png?54b313

======
elliotlai
Now we have an operation definition of HTML5 :D

------
mwgriffith
Truth

